# Ball Mills



## nrg91720 (Nov 11, 2019)

Can anyone suggest where to buy ball mills direct from the manufacturer? Mount Baker's start at $30k. Any cheaper options out there?


----------



## butcher (Nov 11, 2019)

nrg91720 »
Sorry I cannot help you find where to buy a ball mill, or recommend a company.
Please do not double post a question (I deleted the same question in another thread).


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 11, 2019)

Size? Barrel material?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrg91720 (Nov 11, 2019)

Okay sorry about that butcher. I'll be sure not to repost from now on.


----------



## nrg91720 (Nov 11, 2019)

Snoman,

Size can be something like 200 lbs/hr. Material would be pyrolyzed ICs.


----------



## nrg91720 (Nov 11, 2019)

Also, if there are better machines out there more suited, please let me know. I'm trying to get the particle size down to about 80 mesh.

Best,

-nrg91720


----------



## Scrap hunt (Mar 1, 2021)

Harbour freight sells a cement mixer that works great bought balls from eBay. Made a lid worked great anything had to do


----------

